

Ask HN: How do you track/solicit/manage customer bug reports? - jamesbritt

Having released a desktop app (www.getjotbot.com) we've been getting some bug reports from users.  One  person asked if we were planning on having a formal bug reporting system (other than E-mailing us directly).<p>I've used assorted bug trackers for dev work, but none of them strike me as suitable for the typical end-user of a product.<p>Any ideas on how to best manage bugs reports/suggestions/whatever from  customers?
======
Hates_
Maybe something like <http://uservoice.com> or <http://getsatisfaction.com>
will suit what you need.

~~~
jamesbritt
Thanks. These look pretty good.

------
cperciva
At the moment I'm just keeping tarsnap bug reports (very few) and suggestions
(lots) in a "TODO" file -- but I'm thinking about putting up some sort of
public bug/suggestion tracker soon. I'm not sure which system I'll use yet --
probably whichever I can get installed the easiest, given that my requirements
(being the only tarsnap developer) are pretty minimal.

~~~
jamesbritt
I'm thinking I want something that users can use to see what's already been
reported, and what's being done about it, and to (maybe) allow discussion
about the app.

